# Esther and Mordecai - should they have been in Jerusalem/Israel



## Eoghan (Nov 7, 2010)

One of the observations arising from the commentary is that the most zealous Jews had already returned to Jerusalem. Does this make Mordecai less zealous?

Was there a duty encumbent on all Jews to return to Israel?

Just pause and think about that last one. There are many Jews in America, should they all return to Israel? In the US they continue to lobby within the American "empire" for the support of Israel.


----------



## Jack K (Nov 7, 2010)

Offhand, I'd say the story suggests that all Jews did NOT have a duty to return to Israel. It's showing that they can be useful to God and his people wherever they are, and in all walks of life including even inside the harem of a pagan king.

The setup to the story is such that a traditional Jew (the sort who would have returned to Israel) is likely at the start to judge Mordecai and Esther a bit. They've ditched their Jewish names for Persian ones. They're still in Susa. Esther even thrives in the harem. You begin to wonder what's gotten into that girl. Has she capitulated to the charms of Persian culture? Has she forgotten that she's a part of God's chosen people, called to be different?

Mordecai proves early on that he's still a loyal Jew by refusing to bow before Haman. But for the first few chapters we remain uncertain about Esther. In fact, the central test she eventually faces is whether she will cave to the pressures and promises of palace life or will remember who she is as a Jew. She chooses to be a Jew first, and thus saves her people.

So one of the central points of the book is that you can still be a Jew first even if you are part of the diaspora.


----------



## BertMulder (Nov 7, 2010)

Jack K said:


> Offhand, I'd say the story suggests that all Jews did NOT have a duty to return to Israel. It's showing that they can be useful to God and his people wherever they are, and in all walks of life including even inside the harem of a pagan king.
> 
> The setup to the story is such that a traditional Jew (the sort who would have returned to Israel) is likely at the start to judge Mordecai and Esther a bit. They've ditched their Jewish names for Persian ones. They're still in Susa. Esther even thrives in the harem. You begin to wonder what's gotten into that girl. Has she capitulated to the charms of Persian culture? Has she forgotten that she's a part of God's chosen people, called to be different?
> 
> ...


 
http://www.puritanboard.com/f40/esther-puritan-opinion-vashti-week-1-a-64039/

I happen to believe what was bothering Mordecai was sinful pride. He was not asked to worship Haman, but to honor the king, by honoring his servants... We are called to obey the magistrate in all things lawful....


----------



## Jack K (Nov 8, 2010)

BertMulder said:


> Jack K said:
> 
> 
> > Offhand, I'd say the story suggests that all Jews did NOT have a duty to return to Israel. It's showing that they can be useful to God and his people wherever they are, and in all walks of life including even inside the harem of a pagan king.
> ...



I have a hard time viewing Mordecai's refusal to bow as sin, given that the rest of the book goes on to show, with great glee, how all his actions eventually bring honor to him and to the Jews. Mordecai seems clearly made out to be a hero.

Also, Haman is shown to be the enemy of the Jews. The text points out he's an Agagite. Mordecai does not dishonor the king. In fact, he shows his loyalty to the king by reporting the assassination plot—something even the king recognizes as exemplary service. This would make Mordecai's refusal to bow puzzling except for the fact that Haman is an Agagite. A good Jew would not bow before such an enemy. It's about Haman, not about the king.


----------



## TimV (Nov 8, 2010)

Eoghan said:


> There are many Jews in America, should they all return to Israel?



Things changed about 2000 years ago, brother. They no longer have a genetic right to other people's real estate. They are no longer God's people any more than Hindus are. Nothing they do can earn them favor with God without ceasing to be Jews and converting to Christianity, the true Israel, and Christians don't have to go to Israel for any reason.


----------

